# The Greek Fratty



## greendrake (Jan 11, 2011)

Not sure if I posted it here yet but I wanted to share with you guys, easy easy easy....and will knock your socks off. 

2lbs ground lamb - put in ziploc and flatten out, cut away bag

One container feta, roll into log

1lb bacon weave, season and wrap around lamb log

Season and wrap in saran wrap, tight, refrigerate to let firm up...you don't have to do this.

Whip up a triple garlic tzatziki sauce, use a whole bulb of fresh garlic, a container of greek yogurt, some minced red onion and cuccumber and some lemon juice to taste.

Smoke that baby til 145, slice and watch the smiles.  I did this for a local restaurant and they sold out within an hour.


----------



## xjcamaro (Jan 11, 2011)

That sounds good. Maybe some of those pepper rings and onions they serve with the lamb would be good as a side also. Not a real fan of feta, but im sure it makes the dish!


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 11, 2011)

I love feta,did you combine all the ingredients in the fattie?


----------



## greendrake (Jan 11, 2011)

Bama, not much other than some rub on the lamb and a container of feta I sprinkled all over it before I rolled it up into a log to be wrapped in bacon.  This is one of my faves because I love feta and tzatziki sauce so much.  I like the sauce to sting, with loads of garlic.  This is one way to truly enjoy a greek style fattie.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 11, 2011)

Man that looks good. I gotta add that to my to do list.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 11, 2011)

Now this is made just for us. We love lamb, feta and maybe alittle bit of onions and spinach and then roll it up and you have got mymouth a watering. I have to go check in the freezer to see if we have the makings for this one. Thanks for the recipe and that Tzatzaki sauce is the hard one for me. I've tried and tried but it never comes out right. Maybe I'll try your recipe for it. Is there anything else I need to know??? This is definatly on the short list.


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 20, 2011)

Both of my parents came here from Greece so I know the pure enjoyment of Greek food. 

Not only does your Fatty sound good but I am definitely going to try it!

Thanks for sharing,  John* Koutsavlis*


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 20, 2011)

GreenDrake said:


> Not sure if I posted it here yet but I wanted to share with you guys, easy easy easy....and will knock your socks off.
> 
> 2lbs ground lamb - put in ziploc and flatten out, cut away bag
> 
> ...


I am assuming that the Tzatziki sauce is for dipping and not added to the stuffed ingredients?

Thanks,  John


----------



## greendrake (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi guys, yes, I love this one too.  The Tzatziki sauce is for topping once you slice a piece off, you dump the sauce on top.  I love it garlicky, so I used a whole bulb.  there is nothing else you need to know about the sauce, it's very simple and absolutely delicious.  I made one for a friend I workout with and she texted me saying she was sitting in the kitchen eating the sauce with a spoon, it's that tasty.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a problem whenever I put the sauce down first...it seams to soak the meat and sometimes.....it completely falls apart during the initial rolling of the fattie. But if the TZ sauce is thick i think I could hang in there til I get er rolled up. Tried a pizza fattie and threw a fit when it fell apart while rolling it up. Had to make another and put the sauce on last it worked out way better.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 21, 2011)

Great Looking Fatty...


----------

